# Dam woodpecker is destroying my porch columns



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

He pecks all the way through. I have covered 3 holes already with flashing that I painted white, but they just move to a new spot. I'd shoot him but I never see him. He apparently does it while I'm at work. I think it is a red bellied woodpecker, and he does it to attract a mate. Well, he may just attract a .22 bullet if I ever see the dam thing. Any suggestions? :furious::furious:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Woodpeckers create holes to find bugs and insects inside wood, whether it's a tree or a house.
I think you may want to look at the condition of those posts.
They may be filled with his supper.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Woodpeckers create holes to find bugs and insects inside wood, whether it's a tree or a house.
> I think you may want to look at the condition of those posts.
> They may be filled with his supper.


 I’ve heard of this before. There was a guy that discovered he had termites because woodpeckers were constantly going at his porch.


I try to search for the article and get back


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

This is just one quote from the Arizona Game and Fish Department, but there is a lot more information on this topic on Google.


“Woodpeckers help people by eating damaging insects, including termites and carpenter bees. However, foraging activity can cause damage to siding and may be an early warning signal of an insect infestation.”


Here is another one http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/561081/the_benefit_of_a_woodpecker.html

And this one is good http://www.calfinder.com/blog/siding/keep-woodpeckers-off-your-siding/


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Use giant Attack Spider*

This might work: :laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nmlZ0gpC4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

They can be after insects or its a mating thing- you know who ever has the loudest pecker wins. :icon_smile: If it is insects you got to get rid of them. If it is a mating thing try a product called Repel. You spray it on and it lasts till it washes off. If you train them they go somewhere else.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, those damn peckerwoods. I keep chasing them off and they keep returning.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I had one that was constantly hammering on my TV antenna's aluminum mast! I finally went up on the roof and hung a rag on the mast. He never came back. One day the neighbor's wife asked me what happened to my aluminum pecker and I thought I'd fall over from laughing... (true story)


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

"Hey you dang woodpeckers!! Quit peckin' my wood!"


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

*The Woodpecker has to go !!!!*


----------

